# PLEASE HELP! STARTER ISSUE



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello there. I have a 1992 Stanza, Here is the problem. Took the original starter out (Hitachi) brand. There are 2 they offer at Advance, Oriell'y etc.... Well I got the Hitachi/Ultima starter 12149#. The other is a Mitsubishi can't remember part #, but Nissan dealer said Hitachi is the replacement. I's this the correct replacement? My mechanic said the original starter has 9 tooth gear, and this Hitachi 12149# only has 8. But it states that the 8 tooth can fit the 9 tooth because they have the same pitch. There interchangable paper says. Please help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody??????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My experience with aftermarket starters and alternators on Nissans is that they are nothing but problems and I've seen many fail not long after they've been installed. My advice: get a genuine Nissan reman. starter. 1stAAANissanParts.com sells them for $195+shipping. They may be a little more money, but it's a small difference when compared to having to replace the starter again and again or being stuck somewhere. As far as the two different types, there is a gear reduction type starter and a non-reduction starter. Both are interchangeable.


----------



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> My experience with aftermarket starters and alternators on Nissans is that they are nothing but problems and I've seen many fail not long after they've been installed. My advice: get a genuine Nissan reman. starter. 1stAAANissanParts.com sells them for $195+shipping. They may be a little more money, but it's a small difference when compared to having to replace the starter again and again or being stuck somewhere. As far as the two different types, there is a gear reduction type starter and a non-reduction starter. Both are interchangeable.


Thank you smj999smj999. Looks like they have both reduction and Non reduction. Will the one I got Hitachi/Ultima starter 12149# work? because there interchangable ? Sorry for noob questions.


----------



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nobody has had this issue???? I just want to know if this 8 tooth will interchange with the 9 tooth with same pitch as states. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should. I looked up the starter motor for 92 Stanza's on the Rockauto.com site and they show a Beck-Arnley reman. Mitsubishi starter that specs 8 teeth. Also noticed this TSB which you might be interested in:

http://www.rockauto.com/info/BeckArnley/BA-TBS0113.pdf


----------



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks smj999smj. Yes it fit. But now my battery light is still on, dimming etc... But when i get up to speed it dims away. Then brighter when sitting at light. Had alternator checked. He said it was under 30amp on idle and at 1500rpm over 40amp? Voltage regulator? or Alternator? Thanks in advance dash lights don't dim much if any.


----------



## Nissanfan260 (Sep 7, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> It should. I looked up the starter motor for 92 Stanza's on the Rockauto.com site and they show a Beck-Arnley reman. Mitsubishi starter that specs 8 teeth. Also noticed this TSB which you might be interested in:
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/info/BeckArnley/BA-TBS0113.pdf


Thanks looked at it after replying to you on last. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The alternator has an internal regulator, so, in either case, replacing the alternator would be required. If this only started happening after you replaced the starter, check for a good ground at the negative battery cable connection at the starter bolt.


----------

